# Paph exul in-situ pics...



## paphioboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's the link... Hope some of you find this useful.. 
http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum...ural-habitat/page__gopid__302308&#entry302308


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting to see how and where they grow, but as I have one (?) in bud, I would have been interested to see what this looks like !!!

(not too easy to cut and paste the adresses of all these pics)

Jean


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2011)

30-50meters above sea level is still pretty low. Very exposed. I bet bright and warm all the time.

Interesting that leuchochilum was identified in the same local as niveum (although the only flower to verify was niveum).


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Rick, I think niveum can be found in Thailand too.. But niveum's distribution extends to the Malay Peninsular whereas leucochilum is not found south.. I find it interesting to see exul growing on bare rock in such exposed areas.. I wonder how dry the dry season is... the thick leaves must conserve water very well, or maybe it is semi-deciduous..?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks PB. The next time I get my hands one I'll know better how to grow it!


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks PB. The next time I get my hands one I'll know better how to grow it!



It's a weed for me Rick. It should grow great for you in any spot you grow Vandas.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 23, 2011)

Rick said:


> It's a weed for me Rick. It should grow great for you in any spot you grow Vandas.



My problem Rick was keeping the watering wand out of the pot


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> My problem Rick was keeping the watering wand out of the pot


HMMM I tend to water a lot too, but you can probably see by the pics, there is a lot of plant for the pot. I use a CHC mix, and there is a lot of limestone gravel in the bottom to take up maybe 1/4 of the depth.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368966310230_802645229_17046400_3836907_n.jpg



leucochilum
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368966705230_802645229_17046404_3248466_n.jpg

then exul
can find?
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368966960230_802645229_17046411_2277752_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0368967145230_802645229_17046417_739730_n.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

paph.niveum
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368968760230_802645229_17046437_6949318_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368968925230_802645229_17046440_7537718_n.jpg

Staurochidlus sp.
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368969085230_802645229_17046442_6875256_n.jpg

Cymbidium aloifolium
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368969230230_802645229_17046443_5866864_n.jpg

exul
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...368969430230_802645229_17046444_1947049_n.jpg


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Eric  !!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you paphioboy for your most interesting link!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Eric. I couldn't see them through the site they came off of.
The niveum looks to almost be growing lithophytically! Very interesting.


----------



## tenman (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. What I'm taking away from this is confirmation that they really can take a LOT of light.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 24, 2011)

tenman said:


> Thanks for the pics. What I'm taking away from this is confirmation that they really can take a LOT of light.



Yes, but must be coupled with high humidity...


----------



## poozcard (Aug 19, 2011)

oh


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Montri, I posted this link from GCS before you became a member here.. Thanks for taking the pics and sharing..


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2011)

tenman said:


> Thanks for the pics. What I'm taking away from this is confirmation that they really can take a LOT of light.



And a lot of air movement would dry off the leaves very quickly.


----------



## poozcard (Aug 20, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Montri, I posted this link from GCS before you became a member here.. Thanks for taking the pics and sharing..



Very glad to know that you guys like it

:rollhappy:


----------

